# Just Completed



## DWSmith (May 10, 2013)

Here are two I just prepared for shipping this morning. After two or three furtive starts where the cuts had to be discarded for several reasons, here are the results.





This is a 2 x 12 x 18 brick pattern with walnut "bricks" and maple "mortar" lines. This one goes to a member here. 




This is a 2 x 18 x 24 brick pattern with mahogany "bricks" and maple "mortar" lines. 

Both will show up on the new web site as a special order item. I expect the new site will be up and running soon as soon as the developer can iron out the UPS shipping costs for the shopping cart.


----------



## Mrmnms (May 10, 2013)

Really nice David, I have to come up with an excuse for another Boardsmith board now.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 10, 2013)

I'm usually not a big fan of patterns, but these are pretty amazing.

Looking forward to seeing your new site!


----------



## Mike Davis (May 10, 2013)

The brick pattern is my favorite...amazing work David!


----------



## EdipisReks (May 10, 2013)

not my style at all, but super, super cool.


----------



## kalaeb (May 10, 2013)

Those sure are lookers!

Guess its time to start saving for another board.


----------



## mkriggen (May 10, 2013)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?ullhair:
Did all you veteran members PM each other and decide sell your hottest looking stuff at the same time just to drive the rest of us bat-sh*t insane?:doublebanghead: Well, you win you sick bastages. I am now reduced to a sad drooling hallow shadow of the man I was just a day ago.:surrendar: 

I just hope you're happy with yourselves.:disdain:


----------



## WildBoar (May 10, 2013)

Dunno what the big deal is -- you can get David to make you one of these, and the wait time is much shorter then for a DT or Radar. And it's quite a bit less expensive, too!


----------



## ejd53 (May 10, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?ullhair:
> Did all you veteran members PM each other and decide sell your hottest looking stuff at the same time just to drive the rest of us bat-sh*t insane?:doublebanghead: Well, you win you sick bastages. I am now reduced to a sad drooling hallow shadow of the man I was just a day ago.:surrendar:
> 
> I just hope you're happy with yourselves.:disdain:



Why yes, yes we did :laugh: :funfunfunfun:


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 10, 2013)

Wow! I think I'd still prefer the mono-wood styles, but these brick-boards look like they'd take ages to construct. Nicely done!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 10, 2013)

Great work as always David. Can't wait to see the new site.


----------



## cwrightthruya (May 10, 2013)

I've been waiting to try a board from you....this one may just tip the scale . It looks wicked!!!


----------



## mc2442 (May 10, 2013)

Looks great David!


----------



## cclin (May 10, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Great work as always David. Can't wait to see the new site.



:yeahthat:


----------



## bkdc (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful! I'd be a little concerned about the difference in hardness of Walnut vs Maple in creating a risk of splitting. I'm also not a fan of patterns, but those are lookers.


----------



## Muppet (May 21, 2013)

Ok, I admit the bottom picture is my board. And it is absolutely amazing. I got it yesterday and I am not sure I can cut on it, it's that beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## GeneH (May 21, 2013)

That top Brick and Mortar is blasted awsome.


----------



## steelcity (Jun 6, 2013)

I see myself ordering a mahogony brick pattern soon, looks awesome.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks great! It must have taken you a while to construct.


----------



## USC 2012 (Jul 1, 2013)

I want one! Every time I go on your website (on my ipad) and try to order a board it comes up as $0.00 on PayPal.


----------



## DWSmith (Jul 1, 2013)

USC 2012 said:


> I want one! Every time I go on your website (on my ipad) and try to order a board it comes up as $0.00 on PayPal.



Call me today at either number listed on the web site and I will be happy to work with you on an order.


----------

